# Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?



## Broiler (24. September 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Pioner Boot erstanden und will es jetzt noch ein wenig angeltechnisch aufmotzen, z.B. eine Reling anbauen und auch Rutenhalter und Echolothalter, sowie ein paar Klampen bzw. Ösen. Das Boot ist ja bekanntermaßen aus PE und Doppelwandig, man kommt also nicht von der anderen Seite ran, um eine stabile Unterkonstruktion oder Verschraubung hinzukriegen.

Ich brauche also irgendeine Art von Dübeln, die da einigermaßen funktionieren. Die Klappdübel verlangen aber nach einem sehr großen Loch, das will ich eigentlich nicht reinbohren. Ob die an anderer Stelle schon erwähnten D-Locks wirklich halten, weiß ich nicht. Hat denn jemand von Euch noch eine gute Idee? Oder vielleicht noch besser Erfahrungen mit den Pioner Booten und deren Umbau?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## Christian0504 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*

Ich hatte bis Anfang des Jahres ein Maxi, hab alles mit grobgewindigen VA-Schrauben direkt angeschraubt. So halten auch Klampen und Rutenhalter.


----------



## Theo254 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*

nieten kommt aufgrund der werkstoffdicke auch nicht in frage oder?


gruß theo


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*

Versuchs mal mit Tox- Hohlraumdübeln in Stahlausführung. Zwecks Korrosionsvorsorge gut mit Sikaflex eindichten.
Die Schrauben aber nicht so arg fest anknallen;-)


----------



## Broiler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*



Christian0504 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis Anfang des Jahres ein Maxi, hab alles mit grobgewindigen VA-Schrauben direkt angeschraubt. So halten auch Klampen und Rutenhalter.



Bei Klampen und Rutenhalter kann ich mir noch vorstellen, dass das hält, aber bei einer Reling? Ich hätte einfach Bedenken, wenn einer da mal richtig dran zerrt.;+


----------



## Broiler (25. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*



Theo254 schrieb:


> nieten kommt aufgrund der werkstoffdicke auch nicht in frage oder?
> 
> 
> gruß theo



Nieten müsste gehen, aber da habe ich auch Bedenken bei größerer Last, da ja die Auflagefläche nicht so groß ist. Ideal wären irgendwelche Klappdübel, bei denen ich nicht exorbitant große Löcher bohren muss. Aber die habe ich noch dazu aus Edelstahl noch nicht gefunden....:c:c

Gruss Martin


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. September 2012)

*AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*

Für sog. Wandanker wirste minimum 8mm bohren müssen. Das dazugehörige Gewinde wäre dann M4.


----------



## hechtangler60 (1. September 2022)

Broiler schrieb:


> *AW: Anbauteile im Pioner Boot befestigen?*
> 
> 
> 
> Bei Klampen und Rutenhalter kann ich mir noch vorstellen, dass das hält, aber bei einer Reling? Ich hätte einfach Bedenken, wenn einer da mal richtig dran zerrt.;+


Ich habe ein Pioner 12 maxi und möchte Anbauteile und vorallem eine Reling anbauen. Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen wie man das am Besten macht? Eventuell mit Fotos? Gruss Michael.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. September 2022)

Dadurch, dass innen ein Hohlraum ist und das Material eine geringe Wandstärke hat, wird das nicht allzu stabil/belastbar werden. Der Nutzen der Reling wäre also fraglich, bzw auf Deko beschränkt. 

Kleinere Dinge könnte man ja mit Hohlraum Gewindehülsen, die man mit ner Zange einpresst und vercrimpt, befestigen.... Die sind ja mittlerweile recht erschwinglich geworden. 
Die Löcher natürlich mit Sikaflex-Kleber abdichten.


----------



## Mescalero (1. September 2022)

Bei r-g.de gibt es Epoxid- und Polyesterharze sowie alle möglichen Glas- und Carbongewebe um z.B. Gewindehülsen auf den Kunststoff zu laminieren. Macht natürlich mehr Arbeit als ein Loch zu bohren, wäre aber u.U. die stabilere Lösung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. September 2022)

Das Zeug hält auf PE Booten nur recht bescheiden und erst recht nicht dauerhaft


----------



## magut (1. September 2022)

EPDM Blindnietmutter
					

EPDM Blindnietmutter, EPDM Flachkopf Blindnietmutter, Kunststoff Blindnietmutter




					www.schraubenking.at
				




Damit hab ich alles in meinem Boot befestigt 
Bin hoch zufrieden


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2022)

magut schrieb:


> EPDM Blindnietmutter
> 
> 
> EPDM Blindnietmutter, EPDM Flachkopf Blindnietmutter, Kunststoff Blindnietmutter
> ...


Nur darauf achten, die passenden Schrauben zu nehmen, das Gewinde ist hierbei aus Messing.


----------



## magut (1. September 2022)

Ich hab Edelstahl Schrauben genommen. Bisher keine Probleme . Nach einiger Zeit muss man die nachziehen.  Ansonsten für mich die beste Methode bei Doppelwand.


----------



## hechtangler60 (5. September 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab Edelstahl Schrauben genommen. Bisher keine Probleme . Nach einiger Zeit muss man die nachziehen.  Ansonsten für mich die beste Methode bei Doppelwand.


Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Tipps. Die Lösung mit den Blindnieten scheint mir eine gute Lösung zu sein.
magut - Bei welchem Boot hast du die Blindnieten eingebaut?


----------



## magut (5. September 2022)

BOOTE-ANGELSPORT
		


Das ist mein aktuelles  und mein 2 'tes ist ein kleineres Elektroboot.
Bei beiden nutze ich diese Nieten da die Bohrungen gleichzeitig dicht sind


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass innen ein Hohlraum ist und das Material eine geringe Wandstärke hat, wird das nicht allzu stabil/belastbar werden. Der Nutzen der Reling wäre also fraglich, bzw auf Deko beschränkt.


So sieht es aus.
Auch der Vorschlag da mit Epoxi oder Glasfaserspachtel dran zu gehen ist absolut untauglich!
Ein Grund sich *nicht* so einen Thermoplast Kahn zu kaufen, ist eben das Problem dort im nachhinein irgend etwas anzubauen, Reling, Rutenhalter und ähnliches.
Dieses Thermoplast ist ziemlich weich, flexibel und deshalb wird selbst die Nietlösung für Undichtigkeiten sorgen, zumal sie ja auf der dem Regen ausgesetzten Oberseite stattfindet.
Wenn irgendwann Wasser in den Doppelschalen steht, ist dieses nicht mehr zu entfernen, zumindest nicht ohne weitere Löcher in den Rumpf zu machen.

Jürgen


----------



## magut (5. September 2022)

Das Boot überdreht und die Schrauben der Reling entfernen . Dann läuft das Wasser ab. So haben wir es schon bei anderen Booten gemacht. Meine sind polyester  das ist von der Windstärke der innenschale so um die 4- 5 mm.


----------



## magut (5. September 2022)

Bisher kein Problem mit Wasser im Zwischenraum


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. September 2022)

Auf Holz klopf....


----------

